# found a pigeon, looks like it's eye(s) are damaged



## spid101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi again everyone. I just found this pigeon laying on the street, not moving. I haven't seen this kind of injury before. anyone know what this is? 

http://imgur.com/a/UDBsL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please contain the bird and follow instructions on this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## spid101 (Jul 19, 2011)

thx for the info. I should have mentioned that I've brought him/her home. I have him on a heat pad set to low. Seems a little bit more alert now. Going to keep monitoring him


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Have you offered him food and water and is he eating and drinking? Also, what does his poop look like?


----------



## spid101 (Jul 19, 2011)

@nycpigeonlady: yeah, i gave him droplets of water out of my hand, and eventually put him on to the water cup which he drank from. Not that much, but drank for at least a few seconds. I will see if he wants more water. As for food, I tried giving him peas but he only nibbled a little bit. The peas i cut into smaller pieces. Also tried some rice, but that didn't work.

On another note, the bird does not seem to have use of its legs. I believe it has feeling in them as it can move them slightly, but it is not standing up at all, in addition to it's eye injury.


----------



## spid101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't seen the bird poop yet. I will look around again


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

You know, I think it you should take the bird to the Wild Bird Fund for a check up. I'm not sure what I'm seeing in the picture - is he missing the eye? It could be injury and illness. In the meantime, I'd hydrate him well and try to get 30-50 peas into him.

Here are good feeding instructions from one of our members:

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the pigeon is eating on his own.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I believe the bird is in great pain. Pigeons do not have an expression for pain and so they will suffer in silence. As it's difficult to see, it must be difficult for the pigeon to see the food and you are going to need to hand feed her the peas. Put a whole pea, at the back of her mouth,over her throat and she will swallow. You will need to feed her 30-50, each time her crop empties and until she is eating on her own.
Personally, I don't think she is injured, but sick. Do you have any antibiotics?Where are you located?


----------



## spid101 (Jul 19, 2011)

The eye is closed, but it's there. the area around it is swollen. I've seen him use that eye briefly.

yea, i'm going to take him to wild bird fund. I'm doing what you said for now with regards to feeding and hydration. Will keep working on the feeding.


----------



## spid101 (Jul 19, 2011)

@charis, i agree. the bird didn't even flinch when i picked it up off the street. I'm going to try the feeding method with peas


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

spid101 said:


> The eye is closed, but it's there. the area around it is swollen. I've seen him use that eye briefly.


ah, I see - I thought it had been gouged out from the picture. Definitely sick then.


----------

